# NAP Micro 3000



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

I have put a NAP 3000 on my New DLD.

It seems to working with Fatboy's. However, a couple of comments have been made from people in the bow shops, about how I should be shooting a lizard tongue instead of a TM Hunter style rest. My first impulse is to try to outshoot those guys with what I have. But if the rest is gonna limit my performance, I may as well change it now before next 3d season.

Best, Barvid


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*Well*

Come on guys, am I the only person using the old style prong rest? Help a old man out!!!!

Best, Barvid


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

***



deerhuntsheatme said:


> Come on guys, am I the only person using the old style prong rest? Help a old man out!!!!
> 
> Best, Barvid


no, this old man uses one. tried a blade rest & didnt care for it.


----------

